
Ask HN: Handling an internship where you didn't really learn anything? - humdrum17
I took an SWE internship with a company that seemed to be a good culture fit and seemed to have a lot of interesting things going on for its interns.<p>Unfortunately, neither of those things turned out to be true, and the work was mostly dev-ops tasks that didn&#x27;t require writing any code (mostly config management). I&#x27;m concerned about what will happen if I put this on my resume.<p>Is it better to leave these sorts of internships off of your resume so that future employers don&#x27;t get the wrong idea about what you&#x27;re capable of, or is there a good reason to put them on there?
======
33W
I think that it is worth putting on there - the best way to get a new job is
to have a job already. This shows that an employer was willing to bring you
in, you didn't steal stuff, etc.

I'm sure that you learned something - a bit about corporate politics, why we
should automate things, or just how to show up on time.

It doesn't need to be a major part of your resume, but I would include it
certainly.

~~~
humdrum17
That's good advice. Thank you :)

